# casewarranty issue



## bong (Nov 24, 2012)

Just bought a CM 690 ii advanced yesterday. When i check the warranty details on their site they enlist the case as warranty valid till 2014 / 08 / 30 

1) does the product get registered at the time of purchasing? or is it a used item?
2) how many years it have the warranty? local store says 1 year but cm site and manual says 2 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

bong said:


> Just bought a CM 690 ii advanced yesterday. When i check the warranty details on their site they enlist the case as warranty valid till 2014 / 08 / 30
> 
> 1) does the product get registered at the time of purchasing? or is it a used item?
> 2) how many years it have the warranty? local store says 1 year but cm site and manual says 2 years.



It's valid once you buy.

It will be 2 years. Not whatever the local store says. If it has problems say after 18 months (hopefully you won't) you can easily claim warranty.


----------



## bong (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ I noticed that in invoice it have not any serial number enlisted for case. where as there is serial number for other two product i bought together. Will it be trouble later?

is it essential to have serial number specified in invoice to get RMA or claiming warranty? or is it ok without it?


----------

